# 5200 vs. Lemond Zurich



## 1adam12 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm an avid mountain biker racer and looking at getting one of the two above listed bikes to help my training. I will be getting on or he other by the end of the month but I'm having a hard time making up my mind. During my training I will be doing some centuries so comfort along with speed will be a deciding factor. Is there anyone out there that can maybe help me along? or maybe give some testimonies about these bikes. I have looked at the reviews and they both score about the same.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Have you bought yet?*



1adam12 said:


> I'm an avid mountain biker racer and looking at getting one of the two above listed bikes to help my training. I will be getting on or he other by the end of the month but I'm having a hard time making up my mind. During my training I will be doing some centuries so comfort along with speed will be a deciding factor. Is there anyone out there that can maybe help me along? or maybe give some testimonies about these bikes. I have looked at the reviews and they both score about the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam




have you bought either yet??


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Zurich vs 5200*

My thoughts...

I own a 5200 and my wife has a Zurich, both 04 models. So, what I think:

For speed and a race frame that has the best components for the buck: 5200
For comfort and a fast yet compliant frame that has very good components: Zurich

Also, even though the Zurich is part carbon, keep in mind they feel and ride very differently. I would choose the 5200 for climbing and faster varied terrain. I would choose the Zurich for longer distances and centuries. 

Hope that helps...Let us know what you decide.


----------



## 1adam12 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Thanks for the Replies*

I have had the Zurich for over a month now and I love it. It is smooth, a little heavier than I would like but I can make some small chages there. My neighbor had to keep up so he went and bought the 5200 kind of ironic. Anyway I got caught in rain storm this past Sunday (cleaned it when I got home). Today when leaving to go on a ride I was coming through the house with my bike trying to dodge my cat and rusty water started pouring out of the chainstay. I guess I will have to plug this with wax or silicon has anyone else noticed holes on the chainstay or anywhere else for that matter?

Adam


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

I road tested each of these bikes last week. Both stock out of the box. Frame size was a little different due to the difference in measuring between Lemond and Trek. The Zurich was a 59 and the 5200 I believe was a 60 or 61. The components on both were nearly identical with full Ultrgra drivetrains and Bontrager Race Lite wheels. Here are some observations.

Trek 5200 - very nice bike but I wasn't as wow-ed by the all carbon frame as I expected to be. Handled nicely but I found it to be a bit cramped in the upper body area, (I'm 6' 2" and 200 lbs). Of course this could probably be easily fixed with some seat/stem adjustments. The frame was very stiff and I couldn't feel any flex when stomping on the pedals standing up. The finish was a bit less than I had expected. The decals looked a bit uneven and seemed like you could peel them off or they could be scratched off without much trouble. I was not crazy at all about the stock seat. I was ready to rip that thing off after about 5 minutes of my test ride. Can't say I was overly impressed by the asthetic of the 5200. The overall look was bit too over the top on the decals etc for me.

Lemond Zurich - very nice bike. I thought it wasn't as quick of handling of a bike than the Trek but it was a very small difference. The Lemond felt a bit more stable and less twitchy in the handling. There was a pretty significant 3 block long hill next to the shop where I tried the Lemond and I was way down in granny land on the chainring/cassette and was out of the saddle stomping and didn't notice any flex. The frame felt like it fit me a bit better and has a more layed out out riding position than the Trek. Finish details seemed much better on the Lemond. The fork in particular is very nicely done. Blue paint that matches the frame fading into clear coated carbon as you go down the blade. More understated and classy than the Trek.

Bottom line - If I was still racing I may go with the Trek 5200. Since my racing days are behind me and my main riding is longer event rides of 50-100 miles I think the Lemond makes more sense. Better comfort without a significant loss in handling and $300 less to boot. Probably be just as happy with either bike though. I think I could ride either one for a long time without any complaints. One other thing, does EVERYONE else ride a Trek. Man, amazing how many of them are on the road when you start looking for them. It is nice to be a little different now and then.


----------

